# Rockets is cursed



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC scored 21 pts and had 5 assists in the 1st half, then his wife just gave birth, he rushed to the hospital and missed the 2nd half, Rockets lost to the Jazz. (This is not joke.)


Seriously, if Houston had had TMAC in the 2nd half they would've won this game easily. Even the timing of McGrady's baby was off for Houston.





> McGrady leaves Rockets' game to be with expectant fiancee
> December 27, 2005
> 
> HOUSTON (AP) -- Houston star Tracy McGrady left at halftime of the Rockets' game against Utah on Tuesday night when he learned his fiancee had gone into labor at a local hospital.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=ap-rockets-mcgradyleaves&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

now now, it's not nice calling a new born baby a curse....


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Well it's their own fault for deciding that a good way to surround mcgrady and yao is by going to the retirement home and randomly selecting people.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> now now, it's not nice calling a new born baby a curse....


I didn't mean the baby was the curse, I mean the injury list of rockets never ceased to expand this season and now even the timing of TMAC's new baby is against us.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> I didn't mean the baby was the curse, I mean the injury list of rockets never ceased to expand this season and now even the timing of TMAC's new baby is against us.


I know, I'm only kidding :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

so adam morrison, rudy gay, or lamarcus aldridge


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ron Mexico said:


> so adam morrison, rudy gay, or lamarcus aldridge


 I think that is the question Houston fans will concentrate on in the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man..what a year...seriously...


Btw, congrats to TMac !


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> man..what a year...seriously...


Yea Man, This Year Is Lookin Messy For The Rockets.


----------



## RoystonVasey (Dec 27, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> Well it's their own fault for deciding that a good way to surround mcgrady and yao is by going to the retirement home and randomly selecting people.


good one dude

repped !


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Rockets have just struggled with injury problems early on. If McGrady can stay healthy, and Yao can return soon and also stay healthy, then the Rockets should still be around come playoff time. It's not like they are actually a bad team.....


----------



## RoystonVasey (Dec 27, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> The Rockets have just struggled with injury problems early on. If McGrady can stay healthy, and Yao can return soon and also stay healthy, then the Rockets should still be around come playoff time. It's not like they are actually a bad team.....



what do u mean??

the rockets are crap even with mcgrady and yao

mcgrady is a superstar,

yao is a 7`6 monster who has no heart....he`s soft

rafer is good if you wanna the guy to do 8 crossovers 6 head fakes 3 behind the back dribbles and then brick the jumper

the rest suck major balls


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

RoystonVasey said:


> what do u mean??
> 
> the rockets are crap even with mcgrady and yao
> 
> ...


right, I'm sure you've paid attention to how Rafer's been playing for us lately.


----------



## RoystonVasey (Dec 27, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> right, I'm sure you've paid attention to how Rafer's been playing for us lately.


yeah it appears i have cos he`s injured and has been for ages

whats with the trick questions smart alec??

guess me watching rafer play for the last 8 years counts for nothing

LAME !


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Then would you rather have Mike James bringing the ball up court and hoisting a 20 footer, or driving to the hole and blowing the layup? He does it once, he's forgiven. He does it twice, he's pardoned. He does it the whole game, and he's one of the biggest ballhog I've ever witnessed.

Give me Alston anyday, and seriously, we weren't going to pay him the money he'd want next year. He's just an overrated role player who is a black hole as a starter. Just refer to the tsunami charity game, man that was pathetic.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> so adam morrison, rudy gay, or lamarcus aldridge


aldridge


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

RoystonVasey said:


> what do u mean??
> 
> the rockets are crap even with mcgrady and yao
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not 100 percent positive on this, but I think the Rockets record is fairly good with Yao and McGrady in the lineup. If those two can stay healthy then I think the Rockets are still a playoff team.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

We all need to take is easy.. did you not see how great we played last night before Tmac left the game? I think our record wont be too damaged by the time Yao comes back, and when he and everyone else does I really think we are going to explode and get the 6th or 7th seed.

Think about it.. if we win tonight then we will be tied for 9th place! And say the Warriors lose tonight against the celtics then again vs dallas which pretty much will happen and then if we beat them on Saturday then we will be so close to snatching the 8th seed!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have to say that the way many of the Rocket fans responded after losing to the Mavs in last years playoffs that I will not be shedding any tears for the Rockets.


----------

